
SiriusXM buys Pandora for $3.5B - bovermyer
https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/24/17895332/siriusxm-pandora-acquisition-music-streaming
======
sp332
Shit. I cancelled my Sirius subscription and told them I wouldn't send them
any money while they had Steve Bannon on payroll. And I have a grandfathered-
in $4/mo Pandora subscription. Time to put up or shut up, sigh.

~~~
sp332
Super late edit: apparently they dropped Bannon's show back in January and I
didn't notice. Phew.

